# Scirocco wins Chumpcar Portland



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

We got 2nd on Saturday and First on sunday with our MKII Scirocco.


















Had a great time thanks to a great Crew!


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

Great Job :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

In the Feb issue of Grassroots Motorsport magazine there is a page about your win :thumbup:


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

Yes I got that one and was glad to see our name in there. Chumpcar is a ton of fun!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Brad and I are getting a team together, doing a 85 Gti. Gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

We got 3rd with the Audi on sat. and 2nd with the Scirocco on Sun. this time. Hope to see your GTI out there soon. 
What race are you trying to make first? 
We will be at Spokane on the 5-6 of May and again in Spokane July 21-22 then on to The Ridge sept 16th and back to Portland OCT 27-28. 

We are working on a VW group pit if you want to join us you are welcome.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking at the ridge in sept for our first outing, we will see how it goes and if the car is ready we should be there. All vw pits would be rad though for sure, will we see you out at any conference events this season? I think brad has plans for a couple closer ones, maybe the ridge, portland and pacific


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

I should be at most of the ICSCC races this year and all the north west chumpcar events. We will have a VW pit here in spokane in a few weeks. I'll be running my Mini and Pro3 car at the ICSCC events. See you around!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbup: excellent...

whats under the bonnet?


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

The Scirocco and the Audi have full ABA's on CIS. They dyno around 140ft and 120WHP. Soon the truck will be done it has a 5000 turbo engine in the bed. 
Hope to see some of you in Spokane.


----------



## RockinScott (Apr 24, 2012)

We race a 86 Golf (cut into a pickup) in Chump. Built by Mike Ogren in Florida at Protech. 

Scott


----------

